# Jock's Cutting Journal.....Coming Soon!



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey fellas

Well, since I got ill with glandular fever over christmas (when I lost 12lbs) I have been eating and lifting hard to get back to up my weight of 180lbs.

It's taken over 2 months but I've finally got there, I stopped playing rugby when I got ill and I have stopped all cardio in an attempt to help me gain my weight back. My diet has been very good, I have been eating 180-200g of protein a day and my lifts are starting to go steadily up, I feel strong but not in very good shape. I want to put on another 5lbs before I cut. Here are my stats:

*Stats:*

Age: 22

Height: 5'8"

Weight 180lbs

BF: 18%

Waist: 35"

Chest:42"

Legs: 25"

Arms: 15"

I'm currently putting an 8-week cutting cycle together to start in early June:

*Cutting Cycle:*

Weeks 1-8: 100mg Test Prop EOD

Weeks 1-8: 75mg Tren EOD

Weeks 2-8: T3 taper

I will cycle Clen/ECA every 2 weeks in the usual fashion, and I will have Nolvadex, Proviron and Clomid on hand.

*Diet:*

This will be very clean, made up of vegetables, fruit, lean meats etc

2,200kcals a day

330g Protein per day

110g Carbs per day

49g Fat per day

*Cardio*

This will be a mix of HIIT (Bill Philip's Body-For-Life - has worked for me before) and 30mins of steady-state jogging or cycling (60-70% of heart rate max), in my experience of cutting it is best not to let the body become accustomed to one form of exercise over a long peroid. The raging debate between steady-state and HIIT doesn't seem to stop, so I figure that I will try and get the benefits of both. I will perform cardio 4x a week (2x Steady-state, 2x HIIT)

*Goals:*

1) 13% Bodyfat (I will need to lose about 10-12lbs of fat)

2) Absolute minimum in muscle loss (this is very important to me)

I will consume 15g of whey and 5 of glutamine in water before I do cardio.

Any observations are welcome!

Watch this space, Jock


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Good luck Bro

Keep us updated with your progress!

Paul


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

jock, Good luck mate with it. I am in the same boat

keep it up

Nate


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

nice one mate. look forward to seeing how you go! Get some good before, during and after pix.

Id also chuck in 4 weeks of winni. 6-10. This will help with tren recovery.. .


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

when will u be doing cardio ??


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys, Panthro, I'm not sure about winny, I can't really afford it although I may chuck it in anyway.

I always do my cardio in the morning on an empty stomach (apart from 15g whey & 5g glutamine)

The debate surrounding morning cardio is also hotly contested, but I have found that it has worked for me in the past. I can keep muscle loss to a minimum as long as my diet is good.

Cheers, Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

it is worth the extra £1000000 mate. anyway, we get our loans on the 19th! 

Winni can really help with tren recovery and also it'll complement the cutting cycle nicely...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

oh, if you are really skint, and as long as you use injectable, you could get away with 50mg EOD..


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> it is worth the extra £1000000 mate. anyway, we get our loans on the 19th!


Very true mate!!! forgot about that!!!! What do you think 50mg ED (Zambon injectable?)

Just out of interest do you think my goals are reasonable?

Cheers, Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yep, zambons are the daddy. Dont use generic winstrol!!! Ask paul about that one... 

I think you will see a big difference.... loosing 5% b/f in 8 weeks might be a bit of a tall order.. i think 1lb per week is realistic if you are not losing muscle.. But depends on loads of factors! I bet you'll be very happy at the end of it... the tren is the bollox..


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Cheers mate, you're a gem!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

at your size why would you want to cut???? why not bulk for atleast 2 or 3 cycles then go for the cut??????


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> at your size why would you want to cut???? why not bulk for atleast 2 or 3 cycles then go for the cut??????


I'm not bothered about size...........I am not a bodybuilder, I am a strength athlete. There's a lot of difference.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

out of interest mate, why are you cutting then? I train at a powerlifting/strongman/"strength athlete" gym and they are all BIG boys but anent low b/f as that effects strength.. unless you can afford lots of hgh.. ..

If strength is your goal mate, i think you need to revise your cycle!!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm very similar stats to Jock, apart from age!

Age: 34

Height: 5'9"

Weight 196lbs

BF: 18%

Waist: 36"

Chest:44"

Legs: 26"

Arms: 15.5"

I'm cutting at the moment too - just coz i'm vain and it's nearly summer!!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

your goals are good. when all is working full speed, you should drop about 1%bf/week. so you might be pleasantly surprised.

your cals might be a tad low for my liking. add some more fats(from good sources) itll help on energy levels aswell as retaining muscle mass. id personally say to add 3-400cals to your total.

good luck


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the observations guys.

Panthro, I'm a rugby player. Scrum-half to be exact, most of you will know that scrum-halves aren't the biggest guys on the pitch and I am no different, so size isn' t my goal. Better conditioning/speed/agility is that's why I have to cut bodyfat.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

thats alright. by saying "strength athlete" i thought u ment something else!

Ah, the old scrum halves.. my fave, i used to play flanker and used to nail the likes of you..  lol.. those were the days...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ahhhh, you old flanker you.

lol

never tried rugby, quite fancy it though


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, i used to play for orrell back in the day.... they were good then!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Panthro said:


> Ah, the old scrum halves.. my fave, i used to play flanker and used to nail the likes of you..  lol.. those were the days...


Hehe I'm the kind of player that would kick you on the shin when you weren't looking 

Flankers........I hate flankers!

Tried rugby league last year, really enjoyed it but I was too light. Most of the lads were at least 14st.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

im not bothered about body building either...i only started steroids for to be a 'strenght athlete' since i had to go from a 186 lb safety to a 215-225lb running back....and have most strength in my lower half not upper...anyways...bulk up then slim down.......trust me..at your height if you got to even 200 lbs you wont be that big...and then at that size your body will most likely have lost alot of fat using all the calories it needs to be bigger....then if you still feel too fat take a cutting agent...

but if youre looking for a more perm result dont take winny and t3...since right when you get off it it will all come back....take the same test your going to take add 250mg a week of enth to that and take it with 400mg wk of EQ....that will get a bit bigger and the eq will get you a bit more lean and make your gains SOLID...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for you observations Miami, I appreciate what you are suggesting but here is my problem:

Last year I was playing at a good level at 165lbs, I was fit and pretty fast but I was getting smashed every week.

Now I am 180lbs and a lot stronger although I have lost a lot of fitness and speed, Rugby is a very difficult game to achieve the right conditioning for: You have to be strong in contact yet fit enough to run and sprint about a pitch for 80mins. Size is not always beneficial in rugby.

My goals are to level my weight out at 180-185lbs while maintaining a low bf% then I can work on my fast/slow twitch muscle ratios.

Cheers, Jock


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

i understand your troubles...when i was 18 i was 185 and ran the 40yard dash in 4.35 seconds...which is fast.....i went to college at the university of miami and they then wanted me to bulk up to play running back....so i went from 185 to 217 in a few months..lost alot of body fat with that too...i lost a bit of speed but not that much..i was running the 4o in 4.4 on a good day and 4.43 on a bad day.....and thats a position where speed and strenth were the key...just like rugby......i know in out football the rugby players like to think that its just gay with the pads and the rest but you would be shocked at the endurence it takes to play our style of football...

anyways..if you bulked up a bit and dieted better this would do alot more for you then cutting...and if speed is your issue then work on the proper body parts for this...hams, quads, calfs, groin, butt...basicly your lwer half......dont take a crazy cycle, just something mild and something without the winny....its a waste unless youre using it for bodybuilding..which you said isnt what you want to do....so stick to a minor test cycle, eq or tren, and some proviron if you feel you want to be more firm....that will do more for you then what you have planned....and if you dont gain too much weight it will make you even more faster....when i was gaining weight, when i got to 200 i was faster then when i was at 185 since i was training for speed and lower body strength....but going up even higher slowed me down a bit....

if you want send me an email and ill let you know the first cycle i took..i still have the diary from it.....but im not going to write it here if youre not interested


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for your input bro, American football and rugby have a lot of similarities as far as conditioning is concerned



> if you want send me an email and ill let you know the first cycle i took..i still have the diary from it.....but im not going to write it here if youre not interested


You got mail...

Cheers, Jock


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

agree with miami

most sprinter you will find squat **** loads and have fckuing huge legs, and when their legs get bigger they are only faster and quicker off the blocks!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

good luck jock mate hope you get to where you want too. keep us posted bro.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah I always squat and always have, not like most of the pussys at my gym. I GO A$$ TO THE GRASS!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

me too mate - no point doing them unless your bum's to the floor, i see so many people loading the bar and then squatting down about 2-3 inches, pathetic. I find squatting so low really works my abs too.


----------

